# Triggerfish question on hardiness,cost,aggressiveness.



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

What trigger is hardy, costs under $100 max, psychopath, stunning looks, and doesnt require a tank over 50 gal, hopefully under?


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

you could get an undulated or a queen or maybe a small clown but there temperments range. now i have a queen clown and 2 humas with a niger and there fine. you could also try blueline.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Eyad said:


> you could get an undulated or a queen or maybe a small clown but there temperments range. now i have a queen clown and 2 humas with a niger and there fine. you could also try blueline.


do those types of triggers follow my guidelines of what i want though?


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

the queen gets to large for a fifty you might get away with and undy but i am not sure of cost


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

anything else for a under 50gal?


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

undy are real cheap since there so aggressie at least here they are. they are one of the most aggressive. stone and titan are the most but are extremely rare. undys are aggressive at any size even 1" at petco they are usually 10-20 dollars.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Eyad said:


> undy are real cheap since there so aggressie at least here they are. they are one of the most aggressive. stone and titan are the most but are extremely rare. undys are aggressive at any size even 1" at petco they are usually 10-20 dollars.


i dont know if you read my post closely enough, but im only talking about triggers that can stay in a 50gal under the guidelines i posted, i hear titans are the biggest of triggers so i dont know why ur talking about queens and titans here. lol

So yea do u have any other suggestions?


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

like i said. your best bet would be an undulated.


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

jesterx626 said:


> undy are real cheap since there so aggressie at least here they are. they are one of the most aggressive. stone and titan are the most but are extremely rare. undys are aggressive at any size even 1" at petco they are usually 10-20 dollars.


i dont know if you read my post closely enough, but im only talking about triggers that can stay in a 50gal under the guidelines i posted, i hear titans are the biggest of triggers so i dont know why ur talking about queens and titans here. lol

So yea do u have any other suggestions?
[/quote]
dude hes talking about undys not titans


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Youre not going to get any trigger to be happy in a 50gallon.
Sorry theres no trigger thats going to fit the bill.
I am surprised people are even suggesting them.
Undys grow to 1 ft.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

rayman said:


> undy are real cheap since there so aggressie at least here they are. they are one of the most aggressive. stone and *titan* are the most but are extremely rare. undys are aggressive at any size even 1" at petco they are usually 10-20 dollars.


i dont know if you read my post closely enough, but im only talking about triggers that can stay in a 50gal under the guidelines i posted, i hear titans are the biggest of triggers so i dont know why ur talking about queens and titans here. lol

So yea do u have any other suggestions?
[/quote]
dude hes talking about undys not titans
[/quote]

really


----------

